# Elong Not Eating



## KO78 (Jun 12, 2011)

So pretty much like the title said my elong hasn't eaten in about 3 weeks. There's no other fish in the tank that he could be eating, there's some snails but they're pretty little. Water perams are all good and I haven't really changed anything in the tank. Fish is about 6.5' and acting completely normal aside from not eating. I've heard of serras occasionly going on a sort of fast and not eating for a while but Idk how long a "while" is and im starting to worry.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2011)

Please dont take this personally but I dont tend to take ppl's word that their water parameters are good. Can you post actual numbers please?? I personally have never had a fish "go off" eating but I am not saying this doesnt happen. What do you usually feed, how often and how often do you do water changes?

To me if a fish goes off the food then its a sign that something has changed in its environment.


----------



## KO78 (Jun 12, 2011)

tank is cleaned every two to three weeks. filtration is 2 marineland emperor 280's (75 gal tank) with a Hydor Koralia 750 for circulation.

sorry for the crappy pic, had to use my phone.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2011)

I am seeing 0's across the board which means your tank isnt cycled. Was this reading taken right after a water change? Water changes should be done on a weekly basis. This should include through gravel vac'ing. I personally do 50% water changes weekly.

What I think is happening is that your water parameters are fluctuating between water changes and your fish isnt happy about it. Try to keep your water conditions steady by doing routine weekly changes and see if his appetite returns.


----------



## KO78 (Jun 12, 2011)

water in the tank hasn't been changed for about a week. the levels aren't all at 0. nitrates and ammonia are both around 5 and .5ppm respectively. like i said shitty pic and the flash on the phone probably didn't help. the tank has been set up for about 8 months and im relatively certain it was completely cycled 7 months ago before the fish was added, he was fine for over half a year now and eating, not sure what's goin on =/


----------

